# Outsource Tags



## REV19 (Jun 3, 2009)

I know there is extensive info about this on here but would like opinions about a specific issue for Tags. I already have shirts so outsourcing from the supplier is out. I have a complete screen printing setup and a heat press station. I would like opinions on if I should use my own equipment and make tags that I can heat press on, directly screen print on or should I have them made and just heat press them on? I'm trying to get a clothing line out on a budget of course and cannot decide if I should trade the time for the money. Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you have the experience to make transfers? If not then just outsource them. Tags are small and won't cost much.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Use your equipment and screen print them. Cheaper and faster than transfers or outsourcing.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't it a pain in the rear to direct print tags?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wormil said:


> Isn't it a pain in the rear to direct print tags?


I just print them when I am printing the rest of the shirt and don't even think about it.

I have all 5 sizes on one screen (s-xx), tape off what i am not printing and go.

If I didn't have my own press, I would use transfers. But you have to order at least 2 sets of colors to accomodate lights and darks, and I would always run out of one size or the other, so it got to be a pain.

Now at least, i can color coordinate the tag with the design.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you turn the shirt inside out or do you have a special platen just for tags?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, we turn them inside out. The platens I have seen don't address the fact that the ink is wet when you remove the shirt. Have you seen one for screening?


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Im with splat. print them. i have made transfers and pressed them and then went to just printing them the time and aggravation you save along with you getting a nicer result is well worth it.


----------



## REV19 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you all for your response. I am gonna do it myself. Now I'm just deciding if I'll print them onto paper or make a screen with all the tags. I think taping off should work.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

splathead said:


> No, we turn them inside out. The platens I have seen don't address the fact that the ink is wet when you remove the shirt. Have you seen one for screening?


No, it's one of the few things I've never printed. I wasn't sure if there was a clever way of doing it without turning the shirt.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

If you are dead set on not turning the shirt inside out you could do it with a pad printer. I find it easier to just flip the shirt.


----------

